# BOXING PICTURES Please C&C!!! Thank You!!!



## obx (Oct 21, 2010)

1





2




3




4




5




6




7




8




9




10




11




12




13




14




15




16




17




18




19




20




21




22




23




24


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Oct 21, 2010)

Senior Gomez is getting worked! 

Good action in most of these.  Some are a bit soft.


----------



## obx (Oct 22, 2010)

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Senior Gomez is getting worked!
> 
> Good action in most of these.  Some are a bit soft.




I am new to photography, this was my only 2nd time shooting a fight, what do you mean by "SOFT"????? How can I improve on the softness???? Thanks


----------



## edouble (Oct 22, 2010)

Good job with these. Man, the card girls are HOT!


----------



## gsgary (Oct 22, 2010)

obx said:


> Arkanjel Imaging said:
> 
> 
> > Senior Gomez is getting worked!
> ...



They are not in focus, what focus set up did you use and how many focus points, what lens ?


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 22, 2010)

Yes, some are 'soft'....meaning that they are blurry, not sharp.

In some cases, it could be missed focus or that you just didn't have enough Depth of Field (DOF).  Blur can also be a result of movement, either the camera or the subject, this is a result of the shutter speed.  

I only see a bit of motion blur, and mostly on the hands, which is understandable in situations like this, but I'd think that sharp is better than blurry.


----------



## bazooka (Oct 22, 2010)

I really like #8, but I agree that they are all a bit soft.... it's possible that this is a result of glare from the lights?  Were you using a hood?


----------



## obx (Oct 22, 2010)

gsgary said:


> obx said:
> 
> 
> > Arkanjel Imaging said:
> ...



I was using manual selection focus, top right corner. And I was using Tamron AF 17-50mm 1:2.8 (IF) to take all the pictures.


----------



## obx (Oct 22, 2010)

bazooka said:


> I really like #8, but I agree that they are all a bit soft.... it's possible that this is a result of glare from the lights?  Were you using a hood?



The light were very low in the arena, I was using a hood as well.


----------



## obx (Oct 22, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> Yes, some are 'soft'....meaning that they are blurry, not sharp.
> 
> In some cases, it could be missed focus or that you just didn't have enough Depth of Field (DOF).  Blur can also be a result of movement, either the camera or the subject, this is a result of the shutter speed.
> 
> I only see a bit of motion blur, and mostly on the hands, which is understandable in situations like this, but I'd think that sharp is better than blurry.



So how do I fix this problem????? I was shooting in 2500 ISO, do I go even higher????


----------



## pbelarge (Oct 22, 2010)

You may try to increase you shutter speed, it may be possible. The lighting will dictate that. Experiment with your camera a little next time between the different rounds. The action and crop of your shots looks real good.

The boxer in blue looks like he took some tough shots...:er:


----------



## gsgary (Oct 23, 2010)

obx said:


> Big Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, some are 'soft'....meaning that they are blurry, not sharp.
> ...




Next time try just using the center focus only it will focus faster and more consistant


----------



## obx (Oct 23, 2010)

gsgary said:


> obx said:
> 
> 
> > Big Mike said:
> ...



I did try that one time, but the problem that I was running into was that the camera was focusing on the back of the ring and not the fighters, and the pictures were coming out really bad.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 28, 2010)

obx said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > obx said:
> ...




The lens you are using may not be a good choice for fast moving sport


----------



## SnapLocally (Oct 30, 2010)

Well obx, the first thing I'd do...

Oh, wait- you said I was an asshole because I wouldn't answer your all your questions as I run a Combat Sports Photography School and it wouldn't be fair to my paying students.

Never mind, these are great.


----------



## obx (Nov 1, 2010)

SnapLocally said:


> Well obx, the first thing I'd do...
> 
> Oh, wait- you said I was an asshole because I wouldn't answer your all your questions as I run a Combat Sports Photography School and it wouldn't be fair to my paying students.
> 
> Never mind, these are great.



Once an ASSHOLE always an ASSHOLE!!!!!!!!!!!! I sure don't need your help or your advice!!!!!!!!! There are plenty of other members here who don't walk around with a stick up their ass like you do, and who are willing to give advice cause they are decent human beings. So go teach your little combat school and leave all of us alone. Thank You!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnapLocally (Nov 2, 2010)

Let's keep things in perspective- you came to me looking for a hand out and not the other way around. In my estimation that would make you an asshole- because you couldn't respect my decision to not to give my trade away, badmouthing me in the process- and a mooch. 

oxoxo


----------



## mistertee (Nov 2, 2010)

Good equipment helps.  Best is a Nikon D3s, D3 or D700 body.  Lens: 24-70 2.8 and 70-200 vr ll 2.8.


----------



## obx (Nov 2, 2010)

mistertee said:


> Good equipment helps.  Best is a Nikon D3s, D3 or D700 body.  Lens: 24-70 2.8 and 70-200 vr ll 2.8.



Great Thanks, now I already have a CAnon 50D that I am shooting with. What kind of lens should I go with?


----------



## obx (Nov 2, 2010)

SnapLocally said:


> Let's keep things in perspective- you came to me looking for a hand out and not the other way around. In my estimation that would make you an asshole- because you couldn't respect my decision to not to give my trade away, badmouthing me in the process- and a mooch.
> 
> oxoxo



If you don't want to give your trade away then don't even come to this website. Please don't wast your pressures time and efforts on C&C on the forum, cause assholes like you might start asking people for money to do so. Just stay away!!!!!!!!!!!! And to be honest with you I would expect your pictures to be a lot better than what they are since you have so much knowledge and ****. This is only my third boxing event and my pictures are not much worst looking then yours.


----------



## Sisco (Nov 2, 2010)

As already covered, they are soft, and maybe next time, just for fun sakes post a few of them. So many is not going to teach you any  more than a few.

You have the concept down, once you learn more about your focus and DOF, you will be fine.


----------



## obx (Nov 2, 2010)

Sisco said:


> As already covered, they are soft, and maybe next time, just for fun sakes post a few of them. So many is not going to teach you any  more than a few.
> 
> You have the concept down, once you learn more about your focus and DOF, you will be fine.



Thanks for the help!!!!!!


----------



## oldmacman (Nov 2, 2010)

At first I thought the softness was due to focus, but after adjusting sharpness in PS, I think it may be due to noise reduction. I've been there too where you have to balance shutter speed with lighting conditions and just can't get away from high ISO.

You have some great action shots, although the guy in blue looks like he is there to get his butt kicked. He looks physically soft compared to his opponent. In one of your shots you can see a bit of tummy overhanging his shorts. The other guy is so lean and fit. I love the body blow pic.


----------



## SnapLocally (Nov 2, 2010)

obx said:


> Please don't *wast* your *pressures time*



 You-->  

I hate to think what you do in your pants when things don't go your way.

And how you honestly feel about my work:



> The boxing pictures that you took are amazing <snip>



 --->


----------



## obx (Nov 2, 2010)

oldmacman said:


> At first I thought the softness was due to focus, but after adjusting sharpness in PS, I think it may be due to noise reduction. I've been there too where you have to balance shutter speed with lighting conditions and just can't get away from high ISO.
> 
> You have some great action shots, although the guy in blue looks like he is there to get his butt kicked. He looks physically soft compared to his opponent. In one of your shots you can see a bit of tummy overhanging his shorts. The other guy is so lean and fit. I love the body blow pic.



Actually the guy in the blue has a record of 17-2 (15 KO) He was a tough cookie.


----------



## pauliec (Nov 4, 2010)

14 and 16 are great shots, I really like them.


----------



## mistertee (Nov 21, 2010)

Boxing: 7D - Digital Camera Forum


----------



## Ady (Nov 21, 2010)

These are really well composed shots at a perfect focal length but the softness/blur took the edge off them.
Fast lens + body that can handle low light=$$$$$
The 50mm prime f/1.8 is a budget but good quality bit of glass that will allow 2.8 shots at a low price and combine that with some pro noise reduction software such as noise ninja or Imagenomic (my preferred) means you can shoot your current body at higer ISO settings. This option won't be as good as a D3s with some high end glass but will give you the most bang for your buck and current set up.


----------



## obx (Nov 22, 2010)

Ady said:


> These are really well composed shots at a perfect focal length but the softness/blur took the edge off them.
> Fast lens + body that can handle low light=$$$$$
> The 50mm prime f/1.8 is a budget but good quality bit of glass that will allow 2.8 shots at a low price and combine that with some pro noise reduction software such as noise ninja or Imagenomic (my preferred) means you can shoot your current body at higer ISO settings. This option won't be as good as a D3s with some high end glass but will give you the most bang for your buck and current set up.



Thank You for your input!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cameramike (Nov 23, 2010)

Grab a nifty fifty 50 1/8 prime and you should have a better chance. The shots are great don't listen to snap just ignore him. The best ways to learn photography is to just do it and take the criticism you get and build off of it, don't let self absorbed photographers get you down. You'll learn a lot more by taking in what other say and practice and then you can come back and teach some of us a thing or two, even the old timers.


----------



## mike3767 (Nov 25, 2010)

From the looks of it, the guy in red won!


----------

